# Model's (Karolina Kurkova) walks the Runway during the Ermanno Scervino Show as a part of Milan Fashion Week Womenswear Spring/Summer 2014 - Sept. 21,



## Mandalorianer (24 Sep. 2013)

Liya Kebede



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Q (24 Sep. 2013)

*AW: Model's (Karolina Kurkova) walks the Runway during the Ermanno Scervino Show as a part of Milan Fashion Week Womenswear Spring/Summer 2014 - Sept. 21,2013 x*

unendliche Beine, aber sehr androgyn die Show. :thx:


----------



## koftus89 (26 Sep. 2013)

*AW: Model's (Karolina Kurkova) walks the Runway during the Ermanno Scervino Show as a part of Milan Fashion Week Womenswear Spring/Summer 2014 - Sept. 21,2013 x*

ich danke dafür.


----------



## BlueLynne (27 Sep. 2013)

*AW: Model's (Karolina Kurkova) walks the Runway during the Ermanno Scervino Show as a part of Milan Fashion Week Womenswear Spring/Summer 2014 - Sept. 21,2013 x*

schöne Sachen dabei :thx:


----------



## MichelleRenee (29 Okt. 2013)

*AW: Model's (Karolina Kurkova) walks the Runway during the Ermanno Scervino Show as a part of Milan Fashion Week Womenswear Spring/Summer 2014 - Sept. 21,2013 x*

Thanks for Karolina!


----------



## celeb2012 (3 Dez. 2013)

*AW: Model's (Karolina Kurkova) walks the Runway during the Ermanno Scervino Show as a part of Milan Fashion Week Womenswear Spring/Summer 2014 - Sept. 21,2013 x*

design rating: 8/10


----------



## Jonathan E. (3 Dez. 2013)

*AW: Model's (Karolina Kurkova) walks the Runway during the Ermanno Scervino Show as a part of Milan Fashion Week Womenswear Spring/Summer 2014 - Sept. 21,2013 x*

Very nice stuff :thumbup:

Thanks for sharing


----------



## akaltin (3 Dez. 2013)

*AW: Model's (Karolina Kurkova) walks the Runway during the Ermanno Scervino Show as a part of Milan Fashion Week Womenswear Spring/Summer 2014 - Sept. 21,2013 x*

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## criscallisen (26 März 2015)

*AW: Model's (Karolina Kurkova) walks the Runway during the Ermanno Scervino Show as a part of Milan Fashion Week Womenswear Spring/Summer 2014 - Sept. 21,2013 x*

Danke! kurkova!


----------

